# Re Case A Vintage Services Dial And Movement



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

This could possibly stretch my limited skills, but I have just bought this










Now the case looks new, and I'd guess it is. The reason it is that horrid colour is that it is aluminium, I'd like to put the very nice dial and movement into something more period, such as gold plate, but how do you buy a used case to drop the movement into?










the dial is 30.55mm, and the movement is 23.5mm


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

you would probably be better of finding another sevices watch on the bay and swap the cases.Its not quite as simple as finding any case and popping it in.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm far from being the Services expert around here, but I'm wondering if that form fitting dial is aftermarket as well?

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottswatches said:


> This could possibly stretch my limited skills, but I have just bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can`t see anything wrong with that it looks ok too me, I`d say leave as is or of course if you don`t like it well I know someone who would


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The alloy cases on Ticka's and Services are well liked by aficionados :yes:

(Mach, I'll fight you for it, handbags at dawn Dahling? msl

The Sequined Avenger

:tease:

(one to go! - now where to post, here or main, or playground - - Decisions, Decisions! :to_become_senile: )


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> . . .I'd like to put the very nice dial and movement into something more period, such as gold plate, but how do you buy a used case to drop the movement into? . . . . .


Judging from da "nails" in da zifferblatt, dat's a PIN LEVER. BFG,BRAC,RL,etc.

sm iiH!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

stiff muckler said:


> Judging from da "nails" in da zifferblatt, dat's a PIN LEVER. BFG,BRAC,RL,etc.
> 
> sm iiH!


WTF? :shocking:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I also like the alloy case. Alloy is always easy to polish to a high finish.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> The alloy cases on Ticka's and Services are well liked by aficionados :yes:
> 
> (Mach, I'll fight you for it, handbags at dawn Dahling? msl
> 
> ...


Mel, you stick to the Timex & I`ll look after the Services, OK!?! :boxing:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > The alloy cases on Ticka's and Services are well liked by aficionados :yes:
> ...














Later,

William


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > The alloy cases on Ticka's and Services are well liked by aficionados :yes:
> ...


Turf wars between OAP's.......... whatever next


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Big Bad Boris said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


I`ll have you know I`m not an OAP









I am a pensioner but I`m 57 next month so technically I`m a YAP


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've decided against re casing it, and have put it up for swap in the Trade forum. Tempt me with something!


----------

